# how to take a screenshot in dos or turboc3 (c++) compiler?



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 6, 2007)

how to take a screenshot in dos or turboc3 (c++) compiler?
i have tried print screen it does not work
faststone screen capture also does not work??
i have to print the output of my program ? is their any way to do it??

plz reply soon!!!!


----------



## n2casey (Feb 6, 2007)

After running a program, press *Alt + Enter* for window mode.
Now Right Click on Window Title & Select *Edit > Mark*. Now Select the area of screen which u want to copy & then just paste it in *Notepad*.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 6, 2007)

its not workin man
im usin turbo c3 (borland one)


----------

